# New toy early christmas present



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Just bought the ujk parf drilling system to make festool mst 3 tops. I drilled the 3 mil holes on 30" x 6 ' . Simple to use and dead on accurate for laying out dog holes.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...70A05D7275888D6AD30670A05D7275888D6&FORM=VIRE


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

roofner said:


> Just bought the ujk parf drilling system to make festool mst 3 tops. I drilled the 3 mil holes on 30" x 6 ' . Simple to use and dead on accurate for laying out dog holes.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...70A05D7275888D6AD30670A05D7275888D6&FORM=VIRE



Yes, they are very nice. I bought one sometime back and really like it. Did you buy the UJK dust port. I bought my system before it came out, although I have Peter Parfitt's plans for the DIY port. I'll have to pick up the dust port.

I have a 4' x 4' CNC router, so I use it to do most of my MFT style tops. My machine is dialed in to under .001" in 68", so it is at least as accurate as the Par system, probably more. Also, I can adjust the hole size fit to suit. On some test cuts I made recently, I got it adjusted so that it took some, but not too much, force to inset Parf Dogs, and an 8mm knob partially screwed into the top of the Parf Dogs to help pull them out. 

Nice to have a lower tech solution as a back up, though.

Gary


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*update pictures*

Here is my Top done .


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

No I didn't buy dust port. Need to find a hex key to replace the stop collar from coming loose. I finish setting up. Works great. I did forget something need to put 1/8 inch grove on bottom of fences to keep dust from building up. Proved concept by playin with scrapes . Found square corner and trimmed square. Mad nice square block stop block.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not having any Festool gear (unconvinced it's that much better), I have no idea what this post is about. It's like reading about attaching the dumoflauge to the freemembrils, using gringle bolts and a fuddodle flamde. 

What the hell are you guys talking about?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Not having any Festool gear (unconvinced it's that much better), I have no idea what this post is about. It's like reading about attaching the dumoflauge to the freemembrils, using gringle bolts and a fuddodle flamde.
> 
> What the hell are you guys talking about?


The OP got a drill guide system to bore holes in a shop made bench top for clamps and bench dogs...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roofner said:


> Here is my Top done .


very nicely done...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Stick. That was perfectly clear.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Basically using axminster jig. I can create a top like is used on festools bench for a $30 piece of mdf. Which if you watch the video in my first post in this thread. I have adapted a festool top to my own roll around bench . With the jig I am not limited to size . I can replace the top in about 2 hr. from another $30 sheet of mdf. The roll around is modular design of my . Each roll around can act as individual roll around with a different top . Now I have three configurations. One will be my roll around with my kreg jig on top and three drawers with drills and accessories and screws used with kreg jig. The other roll around will house my saws that are used with my cheap track saw system. It will have 2 doors and 2 shelves . I have added another link with how the jig works.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...70A05D7275888D6AD30670A05D7275888D6&FORM=VIRE

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...60E03737A1EA318EF9F560E03737A1EA&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Not having any Festool gear (unconvinced it's that much better), I have no idea what this post is about. It's like reading about attaching the dumoflauge to the freemembrils, using gringle bolts and a fuddodle flamde.
> 
> What the hell are you guys talking about?



Tom, a Festool MFT is a obscenely expensive "portable" (it's pretty heavy) work station. MFT= Multifunction Table. It has an MDF top with a grid of 20mm holes. It is optimized for use with with Festool's track saw. The holes are used with various brands of bench dogs, and Festool clamping elements that clamp horizontally. The clamps are way too expensive, but are very handy. Festool also makes some L-shaped clamps that insert in the holes and allow for vertical clamping. Anyway, people who are familiar with the table and appreciate its function copy the top design and make various sized tops to suit their needs. If you are familiar with the Ron Paulk's workbench (the Paulk workbench), it also uses a grid of holes like the MFT. I've attached a picture of the MFT, so you can get a visual on what's being discussed. I've also attached a pic of two types of Parf dogs used with the table. 

Whether Festool is worth it depends upon the work you are doing and your budget. You can't beat a track saw for breaking down plywood. I have a 3000mm length of track that will allow me to cut the full 8' length of plywood or MDF. Their plunge router is great, but is worth the premium? For most, probably not. However, for use with the track saw track, it's great. The Festool Domino and Domino XL are great for casework and joining boards. They cut slots for loose tenons in a variety of sizes. 

Hope this helps make sense of it all


.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I still have a lot work to finish the 2 roll arounds. Make drawers for the one. The other needs 2 doors and face frame. Need backs on both.


----------

